# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیة الله سپاه

## saeed konkur 92

دوستان من به رشته های هوشبری .اتاق عمل.پرستاری.علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه بقیة اله معرفی شدم و 22مرداد مصاحبه دارم.
نظرتون در مورد این دانشگاه چیه؟
حقوقش چطوره؟حین دانشجویی و بعد از فراغت
هر اطلاعاتی داشتید ممنون میشم دراختیارم بذارید

----------


## Alireza

سلام
من که خیلی از این دانشگاه و دانشگاه پزشکی ارتش تعریف شنیدم
میگن شما از وقتی شروع به تحصیل میکنی بورسیه سپاه یا ارتش میشی،حقوق میگیری و با بالاتر رفتن سطحتون بهتون درجه نظامی هم میدن که فکر میکنم اتمام عمومی معادل سرهنگ تمام هست

----------


## Doctor

ببین دوست من بدی این جور بورسیه ها اینه که شما مثلا"  تو بقیة الله قبول شی ممنوع الخروج میشی
باید 2 برابر طول دوره تحصیلی تعهد خدمت بگذرونی و خیلی مسائل دیگه....
ولی اگه خواستی بری فقط علوم آزمایشگاهیش ارزششو داره!

----------


## Alireza

> ببین دوست من بدی این جور بورسیه ها اینه که شما مثلا"  تو بقیة الله قبول شی ممنوع الخروج میشی
> باید 2 برابر طول دوره تحصیلی تعهد خدمت بگذرونی و خیلی مسائل دیگه....
> ولی اگه خواستی بری فقط علوم آزمایشگاهیش ارزششو داره!


در مورد تهعد،شما تو کل دوره عمومی و تخصص 2سال میرین که دیگه اون کار تو روستا و مناطق محرومو نداره،در ضمن تهعد رو شما هر جا بیفتین میرین مرکز استان پس با این تفاسیر خیلی می ارزه.
در هر صورت شما درجه نظامی دارین وباید یک سری تعداتی به نظام داشته باشین ولی ممنوع الخروج که نمیشه مثلا بخوای بری حج چی میشه؟اینو باید بپرسی.

----------


## Doctor

> در مورد تهعد،شما تو کل دوره عمومی و تخصص 2سال میرین که دیگه اون کار تو روستا و مناطق محرومو نداره،در ضمن تهعد رو شما هر جا بیفتین میرین مرکز استان پس با این تفاسیر خیلی می ارزه.
> در هر صورت شما درجه نظامی دارین وباید یک سری تعداتی به نظام داشته باشین ولی ممنوع الخروج که نمیشه مثلا بخوای بری حج چی میشه؟اینو باید بپرسی.


اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن!!
من خودم این جریانو دنبال کردم...تو دفتذچه و سایت دانشگاه کلی دربارش نوشته....ممنوع الخروج شدنشم حتمیه !!! چه حج چه سواحل مدیترانه!!!

----------

